# Home defense shotgun rounds



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

What rounds is everyone using?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I am using 2 rubber type bullets and three 00 buckshot if the rubber doesn't deter em, really hate to think of the mess, just gonna change address I suppose.


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

Depends on the location, 4 buck most of the time


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

"Fletchet" and forget it!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I think double 0 buck will get the job done.
sherman


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

bird shot.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

If you hit someone at point blank range, you're going to disembowel them regardless of the type of shot. I keep a hunting belt filled with 00 buck beside the shotguns. No need to be digging in boxes, or reading labels if you need them.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Anyone running PDX1?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Remington 00.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I use #4 buckshot because it has less chance of over penetration. In testing a .223/5.56 using hp ammo penetrates less than any buckshot round or defensive (service caliber) pistol round. Birdshot as defense of life and limb is not a great option. Penetration even at close ranges (across the avg bedroom) is lacking. There are some bad dudes out there that will not run because a gun was fired. Some bad guys are more determined than others. You have to prepare for a physiological stop (stop the mechanics of the body) not a psychological stop (make them change their mind).


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm thinking 00 buck would blow through a door and still be able to take out that bad dude on the other side.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Minnowhead said:


> I'm thinking 00 buck would blow through a door and still be able to take out that bad dude on the other side.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


00 all the way.. were not going to tickle, it's meant to terminate.


----------



## Uncle Paul (Jul 10, 2004)

Just watched a show on TV about home defense and the gun myths of penetration, they started by building 4 2 by 4 wall panels three of them had drywall on both sides and the forth had insulation and siding on the one side along with drywall on the other. This part of the show was about over penetration they said that in studies most homes had the four walls to penetrate. They shot through all of the walls at the same time with 22 cal. to 45 cal. using lots of weights and types of rounds including the so called self-defense rounds from 10ft and 20ft they said this would likely be the longest shot in a house, and they all went through the walls. Then they went to shotguns in both 12 and 410 the slugs and buckshot were a no brainer they went right through all of the walls. But the birdshot was an eye opener it left a three quarter inch hole in two of the walls and did not exit the 4th sided wall. Also they had a 223 and in the heaver grain bullets they passed through the walls but a 40 grain varmint bullet expanded and did not go through the 4th wall. The second part of the test they set up water jugs in a row looking for penetration and the results were as you would expect the 22 just made it to the second jug and the 308 went to the third jug but the birdshot only penetrated the first jug but moved the entire row of jugs backwards a foot I think there was 8 in the row, none of the other guns did that. Dont remember the full name of the show but it has Defense in its title.


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

I have always been told by the "experts" that bird shot has plenty of the power and penetration needed but it is much safer due to its limited wall penetration. You have to think about who is sleeping or hiding from the intruder on the other side of your homes walls.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

my wife's brother got into a fight with his wife and she used a 12 ga shotgun to settle the dispute. she was using #6 or #7 shot. the 1st shot was in the leg. he went down but kept coming so she shot him in the gut. but he kept coming. he got hold of the barrel and she shot him a 3rd time shooting more down. the shot hit him in the side of his face and went on down from there.

YES HE DID LIVE. but he was a mess they flew him out to the hospital in Knoxville tenn. he was on a ventilator for like 2 weeks. he lost his leg and part of his colon and maby some other things I just cant remember. but when he did get out of the hospital he went back home to his wife and little girl, and they lived together until he died a few yrs later.

if and that is a big if I ever have to shoot someone I don't want to slow them down I want to stop them. sometimes people hopped up on drugs are just hard to stop. i'll stick with my double 0 buckshot.

oh yea she was using a single shot shot gun. so she had to reload 2 more times before she got him stopped.
sherman


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

So since the woman shot him in the leg and he didn't go down birdshot is a bad choice? I'm fine and confident with having birdshot in my shot gun. I will shoot a bad guy with the same point of aim as a turkey. They will go down. To each their own as far as what load you use.


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

I've always been told aim small miss big. I'm sticking with 00 . Center mast


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

When they used the Trench Gun in WW11 to clear foxholes and machine gun emplacements they used 00 Buck,... hmmmm wonder why they didn't use Birdshot?


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

CRAPPIECOMMANDER said:


> I have always been told by the "experts" that bird shot has plenty of the power and penetration needed but it is much safer due to its limited wall penetration. You have to think about who is sleeping or hiding from the intruder on the other side of your homes walls.


I have heard the same thing. From a safety stand point I get it. Dont want to shoot mh kids through the wall.

However, I have seen people on a meth binge take full clips from police and not even fall. (Saw a drug documentary about a guy in texas do this, then actuly met one of the officers that was there years later.)

My point is, for home defense, I would be okat with a bird shot shell to start, but you can bet its all 00 afterward!

Or, get the Keltec 12ga pump bullpup. Two feeder barrels that can feed all 1 then the other or load back and forth. I really would like one for the house for the same reason I just stated. Load 1 bird shot and 5 "1 buck" shells on one side and 6 00 in the other. Problem solved IMO...


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

If over penetration is not an issue, 00 is the way to go. As Popspastime pointed out, it's combat tested and effective.

With that said, we aren't clearing soldiers out of their defensive positions from range. We also don't need to fling large volumes of .33 caliber projectiles each time the trigger is pressed to maximize our combat effectiveness in the home.

At 15 feet, 7.5 shot is lethal fired from any choke. Shot placement is more important at that range but you are less likely to kill the neighbors next door with it in the event of a miss/over penetration.


----------



## jscheel1 (Apr 26, 2013)

I live out in the sticks, so "over penetration" is of no concern. I keep an 870 handy, loaded OO, slug, OO, slug, OO...............If I am forced to repel boarders, I prefer to get the job done in 1 take....................


----------

